# MAC - Nail Trend F/W 10 - Aug 10



## Susanne (Jun 23, 2010)

Place all your *Nail Trend F/W 10* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






Check out the *Nail Trend F/W 10 Discussion* for the latest spicy dish.

Full color story information: *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...g-10-a-166401/*


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks ERINE for the swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Concubine





Earthly Harmony





Imperial Flower





Jade Dragon 





Ming Blue





Rain Of Flowers


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 27, 2010)

Jade Dragon, 2 coats.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 27, 2010)

Earthly Harmony, 2 coats:


----------



## soco210 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jade Dragon - two coats


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 28, 2010)

earthly harmony and a semi matte mani. 2 coats + RBL matte tc, on nw/nc 15.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 29, 2010)

MAC Rain of Flowers:


----------



## usmcwife27 (Aug 29, 2010)

Concubine, Rain of Flowers, Imperial Flower (2 coats each)


----------



## Karrie (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## dreamer246 (Sep 10, 2010)

Concubine - Earthly Harmony - Ming Blue - Jade Dragon - Imperial Treasure

Without flash





With flash


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 26, 2010)

*Concubine*, three coats








*Earthly Harmony*, two coats








*Imperial Flower*, two coats







*
Jade Dragon*, two coats








*Ming Blue*, two coats








*Rain Of Flowers*, three coats


----------

